# Another mutt box-in stunning deep red!!



## George Watkins (Jan 28, 2011)

here's another half resin half burr box from today

2.5" tall x 2 3/8" wide


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow.  Now that is stunning.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jan 28, 2011)

That is simply awesome!  Excellent job!


----------



## JohnU (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow!  George that looks great.  I think the red coloring is perfect with that shade of wood.  Outstanding work!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats cool! I've never seen that done with the Mutt series . Great job!!!!


----------



## ToddMR (Jan 28, 2011)

very nice indeed!  You do some excellent work!


----------



## boxerman (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow beautiful.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Jan 29, 2011)

Very good job! Love the wood also.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a ripper George!


----------



## phillywood (Jan 29, 2011)

George, that's a beautiful piece. It's worthy of for you to give it to Prince William for his bride to keep her ring in it.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great little box!!


----------



## PenPal (Jan 29, 2011)

George of the Forest,

Incredibly beautiful small box indeed. The Sapwood pic top one ie defines a Rugged Mans face
clearly to me what a striking gradation sap to ? red..

Striking definition in your Pic the Box fit for a King.

Regards Peter.


----------



## greggas (Jan 29, 2011)

George....very nice.  Like the design and the contrast between the resin and burl is awesome.  

One questions...why do you cal it a "mutt box" ?


----------



## USNR'03 (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW!! But that just isn't enough it's Killer


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous box!!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay the mutt thing is really beautiful no doubt, but on top of it you are an expert box turner.  I love the shape, great turning and finishing on every box you have posted.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 29, 2011)

Great work on that one also.  Colors are very eye catching.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jan 29, 2011)

Fantastic work, the contrasting colors and shape are perfect


----------



## neubee (Jan 29, 2011)

That is awesome; I love it


----------



## George Watkins (Jan 30, 2011)

wow thank you all so much- I am blown away by the response this box has received.
Thank you


----------



## skiprat (Jan 30, 2011)

That is pretty special!!! I think the ratio of wood to resin is spot on and almost looks like the wood has been melted into the resin, rather than the other way around. The nice clean lines of the shape you chose doesn't clash with the material either. Excellent!!


----------



## savi2 (Jan 30, 2011)

George, that's a beautiful piece.   Was it hard to make the blank?


----------



## mokol (Jan 30, 2011)

george, thats a great box
did you make the blank or buy it?


----------



## George Watkins (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you

Savi2 & Mokol: I buy the blanks from IAP's very own Elmostro (Eugene) you can contact him via pm on here


----------

